# Now pilots vs union atlas/force



## Ben Delisle (Dec 7, 2018)

Just picked up my size small 2019 ride warpig and im stuck on what bindings to get. Ive narrowed it down to 3, im leaning more twards either the atlas or the forces. Im kinda skeptical on the piloys because of the skate tech. I ride in the north east and worry i wont have enough response in them for tight tree lines or ice/hard pack. Anyone have input on the pilots in these conditions?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Pilots are very responsive. What I don't like about them is the toe strap. Keeps slipping off the end of my boots. It may depend on the brand of boot, though. The profile of the toe can make a difference. I'm in the process of replacing my Union Force bindings with Romes. There's nothing terrible about them, just not inspiring in any way.


----------



## Ben Delisle (Dec 7, 2018)

Im going to be wearing burton photons that i just bought as well. Unfortunately ny local shop doesnt carry now bindings so id have to order them.


----------



## NerdSnowboards (Nov 12, 2020)

Now hands down. Skate tech is often MORE responsive than standard tech out there.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I had Union Atlas and now have the Now Pilot. The Now bindings are way more responsive due to the skate-tech. I've owned Cartels and Katanas which are also in the medium-stiff range you are looking at. The Pilots are so much more comfortable than the rest, even the Katanas which are super plush and micro adjustable. The skate-tech means you use far less effort to get the same effect so you can run your straps a few clicks looser and in general just have less foot pain. They just feel like normal bindings when you ride but by the end of the day you realise your feet aren't sore. I tried my Katanas again and slammed coming off the lift because my board didn't respond to the small amounts of pressure I'd become used to using with the Pilots. I also ride a lot of hard/icy snow and the Nows help edge hold by directing more pressure in a more consistent way to the edge. I have no affiliation with them or any other brand but its the real deal, I like canting and highback rotation but am willing to forego it as the skate-tech is that good. The Atlas were good bindings too with a nice, stiff base to drive the board from but the Nows are something else.


----------



## Ben Delisle (Dec 7, 2018)

Sounds like im going to go with some now pilots! I was looking at the now drive as well but thinking it may be a little too stiff. Im going to do some digging and see if i cant demo a pair.


----------



## bigorneau (Jan 16, 2013)

I love the feel of my pilots 2018-2019 model. I switched to burton toe caps and double take ratchet on the ankle strap on them.
I find the highback digs more in my boot than then my previous bindings. (I had 3 sets of Cartels from different generations before) 
The toe cap was awfull but looks a lot better this year. The ratchets look better also

I am sold to skate tech , but some parts were not at burton's level in 2018. I would not have changes the ratchets if I would not have had the parts laying around.


----------



## refdog2400 (Mar 24, 2021)

bigorneau said:


> I find the highback digs more in my boot than then my previous bindings. (I had 3 sets of Cartels from different generations before)


What stance angles do you use?


----------

